# Considering a move to guadalajara



## ldesth1 (Nov 3, 2011)

Hello, I have already made the move from UK to USA 20+ years ago on my own. However, I am not as young as I was back then, and could be a little more risky now! 

I am considering another move, from USA to Guadalajara. Towns in the chapala and surrounding areas, appear to be where I would like to consider, and would love to hear some wisdom, advice and suggestions, from the single mature women, that have taken the leap of faith! 

I would be looking to work as an Esthetician (skin care treatments). I am self employed, and would be interested in self employment or working for someone else, and later on, retire...although I doubt if I will completely retire, I do enjoy keeping busy! Also, I am not sure what the requirements would be for obtaining a license for my profession, or if there is reciprocity from US to Guadalajara for Estheticians, if anyone has this information or contact information, I would be grateful.

Need to know.....about safety/crime for the single woman living in this country.
Purchasing/renting a home, healthcare, economy. I would love to hear about your experiences, strength, hope and anything else I may need to know before making such a big change in my life!

Thank you.
Linda


----------



## jasavak (Nov 22, 2011)

I have visited almost every state in Mexico and my best advice is : Don't drink the water . Just kidding , If you are considering one of the larger cities you will run into the usual problems of crime , traffic and pollution and the added problem of expensive real estate . I find that renting is often better than buying . Generally speaking , Mexicans don't sell there houses as often as gringos . Mexicans often own homes for 40, 50 years or more . If they move , they often keep the old one as a rental . This causes a short supply for buyers and a high supply for renters .

It won't be a simple task if you want to work there . The Mexican government places strong restrictions on foreigners who want to work or open a business . 

You will either have to find a loop hole to manipulate the system or do a lot of paperwork and waiting for a response that could be negative. .


----------



## jasavak (Nov 22, 2011)

Unlike the wrong direction of the U.S. economy , the Mexican economy seems to be improving . The unemployment rate is less than 6% and the salaries seem to be growing . The healthcare in Mexico is about the same as the future Obama plan . In other words , the quality is low but costs less . There is some rationing and long waits in line and you may be denied . My brother in law received treatment for blood cancer until they decided they had spent enough on him . Some Mexicans prefer to pay extra for health care that is closer to the current American standard .


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

jasavak said:


> Some Mexicans prefer to pay extra for health care that is closer to the current American standard .


That's what I do. I have a Mexican private health insurance policy that costs me about $150 US a month, and the care I receive, if anything, is better than what I received in the States.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Health insurance in Mexico is affordable, if you are young. It will escalate as you age. Those over 65 or 70 won't be likely to be accepted unless they already had coverage in earlier years. However, seniors often find the increasing rates unaffordable as they age.
What the young don't realize, is that Social Security and pensions are based on your income levels, when you were working. Many of us used to consider ourselves upper middle class and had responsible positions with well known international companies; yet we may have never earned over $36,000 USD per year and the wives didn't have to work! Now, we're outliving our resources and have three digit monthly incomes; barely enough to qualify for our Mexican visas! Plan ahead, if you can. We thought we did, but the market took away our investments and now the dollar isn't what it used to be, by far.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Health insurance in Mexico is affordable, if you are young. It will escalate as you age. Those over 65 or 70 won't be likely to be accepted unless they already had coverage in earlier years. However, seniors often find the increasing rates unaffordable as they age.
What the young don't realize, is that Social Security and pensions are based on your income levels, when you were working. Many of us used to consider ourselves upper middle class and had responsible positions with well known international companies; yet we may have never earned over $36,000 USD per year and the wives didn't have to work! Now, we're outliving our resources and have three digit monthly incomes; barely enough to qualify for our Mexican visas! Plan ahead, if you can. We thought we did, but the market took away our investments and now the dollar isn't what it used to be, by far.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> Health insurance in Mexico is affordable, if you are young. It will escalate as you age. Those over 65 or 70 won't be likely to be accepted unless they already had coverage in earlier years. However, seniors often find the increasing rates unaffordable as they age.


That's true. I got my initial policy when I was 63, and now that I'm 66, the rates have really jumped! Luckily, I have a very helpful insurance agent who has found me a policy I can still afford, but with higher deductibles, etc. than I had before.


----------

